# Get down with Nick Diaz



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

http://video.aol.com/video/down-with-diaz/72057660817904140

Brilliant video, it really portrays a complete different side to Diaz. He acts and speaks completely different here and really comes across as just a real cool and nice guy.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

He is just a big nerd, he just like a cooler version of napolean dynamite, that can fight for real lol. Ive noticed that with the majority of fighters, they are all just nerds, makes me feel really good about myself now lol.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Good video , but anyone who attacks a guy in a HOSPITAL of all places is a douche.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Good video , but anyone who attacks a guy in a HOSPITAL of all places is a douche.


It wasn't really that simple, they got into an argument at the hospital after the fight and it got violent. It's not like he heard Riggs was in the hospital and went there specifically to beat him up. I don't know whose bright idea it was to stick two opponents within eyesight of each other in a hospital after they fought in the first place.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

HexRei said:


> It wasn't really that simple, they got into an argument at the hospital after the fight and it got violent. It's not like he heard Riggs was in the hospital and went there specifically to beat him up.


Exactly and he aplogized after the fact.


Did anyone else see batista back there and couldnt kimura?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice to see Diaz in a different light.

Weird seeing Batista in the background. Wonder when the hell he's going to actually fight.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HexRei said:


> It wasn't really that simple, they got into an argument at the hospital after the fight and it got violent. It's not like he heard Riggs was in the hospital and went there specifically to beat him up. I don't know whose bright idea it was to stick two opponents within eyesight of each other in a hospital after they fought in the first place.





Relavate said:


> Exactly and he aplogized after the fact.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see batista back there and couldnt kimura?





> MMAWeekly: I hear that. Did you hit him first? Let me ask you that. Even though you were provoked, did you hit him first?
> Diaz: Yea. I hit him first, but he was going to hit me. If I had of stood there, he would have hit me.


Thats the interview , and yes its that simple. You dont hit people in the HOSPITAL.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't really see why it's that much worse to get in a fight in a hospital than anywhere else. There may be a certain irony about it, but I don't see the big deal. Now that I think about it, maybe that's the best place to get in a fight, you can just stumble a few feet to a gurney for top-notch medical care! 


And while you may have quoted two sentences from this particular interview, I heard about this years ago when it actually happened, and heard the whole story, and those two sentences do not sum up the event.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't really see why it's that much worse to get in a fight in a hospital than anywhere else. There may be a certain irony about it, but I don't see the big deal. Now that I think about it, maybe that's the best place to get in a fight, you can just stumble a few feet to a gurney for top-notch medical care!
> 
> 
> And while you may have quoted two sentences from this particular interview, I heard about this years ago when it actually happened, and heard the whole story, and those two sentences do not sum up the event.


Those sentences tell you everything you need to know. Riggs didnt throw a strike first Diaz did because HE ASSUMED RIGGS WAS GOING TO. A smarter or more classy guy would have just said F this and went and maybe he would be in the UFC still instead he strikes out like he has something to prove :confused02:

Fighting in a hospital is out of order 

1. Lots of expensive equipment

2. Making an already stressful job harder by having to break up a fight when they could be doing something more useful like helping people who in a bad way. 

3. unsettles elderly or younger people.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool dude, it's a shame he lacks passion for MMA though. The line he gave saying he would rather do triathalons than MMA if money wasnt a factor isn't what you want to hear from a fighter. Great guy, definite top 10 WW, but would never stand a chance against GSP.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Really enjoyed the video. Not a fan of Diaz but he seems like a good enough dude. 

No wonder he's in such good shape if he's running triathlons. That's gotta be tough.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Cool dude, it's a shame he lacks passion for MMA though. The line he gave saying he would rather do triathalons than MMA if money wasnt a factor isn't what you want to hear from a fighter. Great guy, definite top 10 WW, but would never stand a chance against GSP.


I don't really take that the wrong way. I am sure other fighters have another passion or another dream job outside of MMA and if they had the skills or money was there, they would maybe do that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Those sentences tell you everything you need to know. Riggs didnt throw a strike first Diaz did because HE ASSUMED RIGGS WAS GOING TO. A smarter or more classy guy would have just said F this and went and maybe he would be in the UFC still instead he strikes out like he has something to prove :confused02:
> 
> Fighting in a hospital is out of order
> 
> ...


hahahaha... number 3 is just hilarious.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it's hilarious how ***** De Amigo jumps on Diaz for his attitude, post fight antics and brawling at the hospital, yet he remains Michael Bisping's number one fan.

Bisping, a guy who taunted a deaf person on a tv show, acted like a moron towards that same deaf person after a gifted decision. Falsely accuses some one of racism and throws water in their face. Pulls off intentionally illegal manoeuvres in the octagon and spits on his opponents corner men after the fight.

The irony of it all is brilliant.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I think it's hilarious how ***** De Amigo jumps on Diaz for his attitude, post fight antics and brawling at the hospital, yet he remains Michael Bisping's number one fan.
> 
> Bisping, a guy who taunted a deaf person on a tv show, acted like a moron towards that same deaf person after a gifted decision. Falsely accuses some one of racism and throws water in their face. Pulls off intentionally illegal manoeuvres in the octagon and spits on his opponents corner men after the fight.
> 
> The irony of it all is brilliant.


Because Bisping never jumped a guy with his team mates neither did he attack someone in a hospital which are both worse and Bisping receives 10 x the hate any fighter does yet guys like Diaz have people like you swinging from his nuts Worshipping him for being a punk. 

I find it hilarious that you think fighting in a hospital and acting like a punk 24/7 is acceptable.

Cant wait for some UFC guys to LnP him will be great to see your meltdown.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HexRei said:


> hahahaha... number 3 is just hilarious.


Its hilarious ? :confused02: have you been to a hospital its full of fragile people and the last thing they want to see his some punk who cant string a sentence together starting winging at another guy probably swearing non stop. 

Diaz is talented but is complete punk and deserves all the hate he gets.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Because Bisping never jumped a guy with his team mates neither did he attack someone in a hospital.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think fighting in a hospital and acting like a punk 24/7 is acceptable.


ha ha, you're actually brilliant.

If you had a brain cell or two, you might recognise that Diaz and Bisping both infact have very similar persona's. I wouldn't put it past Bisping to start attacking Jorge Rivera in a hospital or any one else, given the circumstances. He's got a heck of a temper and a mouth on him, just like Diaz.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, you're actually brilliant.
> 
> If you had a brain cell or two, you might recognise that Diaz and Bisping both infact have very similar persona's. I wouldn't put it past Bisping to start attacking Jorge Rivera in a hospital or any one else, given the circumstances. He's got a heck of a temper and a mouth on him, just like Diaz.












Accusing him of not having brain cells? Looks like the pot is calling the kettle black. How cute.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, you're actually brilliant.
> 
> If you had a brain cell or two, you might recognise that Diaz and Bisping both infact have very similar persona's. I wouldn't put it past Bisping to start attacking Jorge Rivera in a hospital or any one else, given the circumstances. He's got a heck of a temper and a mouth on him, just like Diaz.


Im brilliant yet you claim Diaz has a similar persona to Bisping :confused05: the only similarity is they are confident. 

LMAO at your wild statements , first off Rivera was winding Bisping up much worse than Riggs did to Diaz and yet Bisping refrained from any pre fight or post fight violence and apologise for his actions well as Diaz didnt apologise and is totally at peace with his actions , Bisping was acting in the heat of the moment , Diaz is a punk down to the core. 

Nothing alike.

*awaits childish insult and next outrageous statement*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im brilliant yet you claim Diaz has a similar persona to Bisping :confused05: the only similarity is they are confident.
> 
> LMAO at your wild statements , first off Rivera was winding Bisping up much worse than Riggs did to Diaz and yet Bisping refrained from any pre fight or post fight violence and apologise for his actions well as Diaz didnt apologise and is totally at peace with his actions , Bisping was acting in the heat of the moment , Diaz is a punk down to the core.
> 
> ...


Bisping delivered a blatantly illegal strike, showed no remorse (in fact many people think he did it on purpose) and then he spit on the guy's corner after the fight. A reluctant apology a few days later doesn't really make that a lot better. 

I don't think he and Nick are particularly alike, but Bisping is an ass in his own special way.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Bisping delivered a blatantly illegal strike, showed no remorse (in fact many people think he did it on purpose) and then he spit on the guy's corner after the fight. A reluctant apology a few days later doesn't really make that a lot better.
> 
> I don't think he and Nick are particularly alike, but Bisping is an ass in his own special way.


Bisping may not do himself any favours but he inst a punk and generally doesnt go out of his way to act like a punk.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping may not do himself any favours but he inst a punk and generally doesnt go out of his way to act like a punk.


Firstly what does any of this have to do with the video? It seems you saw the name Diaz and decided that you just had to troll.

If you watched the video Diaz comes across quite well. The punk in him is his own special form of MMA, he winds guys up, they lose focus, takes them out of there game. Like alot of fighters it's a front. I will say no one should start a fight in a hospital though.

One similarity that Bisping and Diaz do not share is being Champion.

Also wishing anyone to come to the UFC so they can get lay and prayed is just sad either your really bitter about him winning or you actually enjoy watching 2 guys do nothing but rub up against each other. The guy has an exciting style and I'd pick him over points fighter anyday.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

sg160187 said:


> Firstly what does any of this have to do with the video? It seems you saw the name Diaz and decided that you just had to troll.
> 
> If you watched the video Diaz comes across quite well. The punk in him is his own special form of MMA, he winds guys up, they lose focus, takes them out of there game. Like alot of fighters it's a front. I will say no one should start a fight in a hospital though.
> 
> ...



I agree with this post. And LOL @ Bisping having a fan.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

***** de Amigo said:


> Because Bisping never jumped a guy with his team mates neither did he attack someone in a hospital which are both worse and Bisping receives 10 x the hate any fighter does yet guys like Diaz have people like you swinging from his nuts Worshipping him for being a punk.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you think fighting in a hospital and acting like a punk 24/7 is acceptable.
> 
> Cant wait for some UFC guys to LnP him will be great to see your meltdown.


Diaz outbreaks were the result of being a macho tough guy ...but he was what, 24 when that happened? This video shows he is maturing as a fighter and a person. I think he's great.

Bispings in and outside the ring antics just make him look like an all-round cocky dick. The guy is in his 30's and should know better.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nick Diaz is a Nut Respect that he is a good fighter but he is nuts(nick if your reading this don't stab me)


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very awesome video, love those Diaz bros.

Anyone else notice Batista at Cesar Gracie's gym? Somewhere around the 1-2min mark.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I kinda feel sorry for nick...he seems so much happier doing triathlons than fighting.

Watch his post-fight interview with Ariel from the Daley fight...he face just lights up when he starts talking about Triathlons...


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I kinda feel sorry for nick...he seems so much happier doing triathlons than fighting.
> 
> Watch his post-fight interview with Ariel from the Daley fight...he face just lights up when he starts talking about Triathlons...


Why feel sorry for him?

He gets paid well (reasonably well I assume) for his craft which he has the talent and training for and this allows him the free time to incorporate a hobby/passion of his into his training.

I know he called fighting a living hell in the video but I am sure deep down he loves the sport, he has been involved in martial arts so long it must be a part of him.

While he might prefer his triatholn, he unlike many others is fortunate enough to make a full time living from sport and still has enough free time to engage in his hobby.

I really enjoyed this video, Nick is one of my favoured fighters...very entertaining to watch and the sport needs more guys with can bring such excitment to the cage (the sport would die if everyone was bland and fought safe/boring)


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I still get irritated listening to him talk. He is a great fighter, but beyond that, I don't have many nice things to say about him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link MCK. I enjoyed the video but, it was strange seeing Nick smile so much. Made me realize that before that triathlon interview with Ariel I never have


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Well this went wayyy off topic.
Cool video, kinda shows how different he is when he isn't focusing on a fight.


----------

